# My next dripper..



## StangV2_0 (22/9/16)

Thought I need to get a new dripper. Well to be more specific it will in fact be my first dripper. Thats because the drilled out patriot I been using is in fact not mine and belongs to a mate. 

So what am I looking for? 

24mm. Must be 24 since it will fit better on my H-Priv and Apollo mod. Will also hold a bit more juice. 

Must have a velocity style or similar build deck. That was one thing about the patriot that grated my tits. Very tight build space and I dont have the most subtle fingers. 

Im not too interested in what has more flavour or clouds because in my experience this is determined by how you build it and not what you building on. Although some RDA's are better at one than the other. 

Thoughts? Goon 24 seems to be popular in reviews. 

Not too concerned about clone or authentic just as long as it has decent build quality. 

I picked up an Avo 24 recently and I am loving it. But want a separate dripper for when I want a quick hit of a different flavour or for flavour testing/DIY. 

EDIT: Oh and one last thing.. I wouldn't mind an adjustable centre pin. This is so I can stay on the safe side of my mech mods. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Igno (22/9/16)

Look at the Pharaoh, not velocity deck but even easier to build on, dual coils and single coil. Got one myself and looking to get another one. The Goon is a good option, Twisted Messes 24 (not velocity but still a good deck), Limitless 24 RDA and the Tsunami 24 has velocity style decks and nice juice wells. The Pharaoh is my favourite though but it's 25mm so just be aware of that.


----------



## StangV2_0 (22/9/16)

Igno said:


> Look at the Pharaoh, not velocity deck but even easier to build on, dual coils and single coil. Got one myself and looking to get another one. The Goon is a good option, Twisted Messes 24 (not velocity but still a good deck), Limitless 24 RDA and the Tsunami 24 has velocity style decks and nice juice wells. The Pharaoh is my favourite though but it's 25mm so just be aware of that.


Is the Limitless not an Rdta? Or do they have a separate Rda device?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Igno (22/9/16)

The one I'm talking about is the RDA, as on the picture attached

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (22/9/16)

There's a Pharaoh at my mail place waiting for me to go pick it up one of these days. The Squidoode Framed Staple Coils are not here for it yet, so I'm in no hurry to go get it. So my go to RDA for switching off with the Avocado's on the Minikin's and Sig213's remains a DotMod Petri V2. Also picked up a black Indestructible that is OK, but prefer the Petri V2. Bought a Trinity Glass Competition Cap for the Petri but don't like it much. Should have bought the Petri Cloud Cap instead. Still waiting for the Gold Petri RTA to get here too, hoping it will be a keeper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown (22/9/16)

I'd say give one of the below a go:
Digiflavour Pharaoh
Recoil RDA
iJoy Combo - use it in RDA mode

The iJoy Combo has a few different build decks, of which one of them is HUUUGE. You can make crazy long coils in there.
Daniel did a review on it recently:


Something like a Tsunami 24 could be good as well.


----------



## Moey_Ismail (22/9/16)

Just got my recoil recently and I gotta say I love it, that slanted airflow really makes a world of difference for the flavor, it's just a hair below the DotMod Petri v2 dare I say it, I've got 3mm ID dual claptons with a 26G nichrome core and 32G kanthal clapton 8 wraps reading at 0.45ohm at 60 watts on the rx200 and I'm super impressed, the build deck is great with the negative post holes being higher than the positive post holes so it's somewhat like a velocity style deck but that center post helps juice disperse to both coils really well, it comes with 2 barrels, clouds bro clouds cap has 2 3mm air holes on each side and the flavor bro flavor cap has 2 2.5mm air holes in each side. I prefer the flavor cap but they're both great. The build space isn't great because even though it's a 24mm RDA the deck is only 20mm as the rest of the space is used by the barrel, it's really thick to cater for the slanted snake bite style airflow so that may be a con to some but not to me, and that you cannot use your own 510 drip tips but with a powerful RDA I prefer the wide drip tip. Where it beats most RDAs in my opinion including the DotMod is that it's just so solid and easy to build on plus the wide drip tip is easy to drip through and that center post will disperse the juice to both coils


----------



## th1rte3n (22/9/16)

Got the Recoil and the Petri V2 and have the same build in both, for some reason... and like you said the Petri has a bit more flavour but not by much. 
I like both of them alot and use them constantly. 
You really have to overdrip alot on the Recoil before it starts leaking, which is nice


Sent from my E5603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## StangV2_0 (23/9/16)

Just picked up a Limitless 24. Will post thoughts once I been playing with it. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

